# Native SIP under 4G/3G?



## uberg33k (Jul 13, 2011)

I finally got around to updating to GB and was excited to see the native SIP capabilities I'd heard about. However, I noticed that it only works under WiFi. Is this a Verizon limitation? Is there any way to fix this so it works under any data connection type?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Please enlighten me, but what is SIP?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

tbot said:


> Please enlighten me, but what is SIP?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It's for internet calling. Can use grooveip in the market for same thing but also over 3g and 4g

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## uberg33k (Jul 13, 2011)

tbot said:


> Please enlighten me, but what is SIP?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Session Initiated Protocol, but like gsxraddict said, it's basically voice over IP. If you have a SIP gateway service, such as SIP Sorcery, you could use Google Voice to place and receive all phone calls.



gsxraddict said:


> It's for internet calling. Can use grooveip in the market for same thing but also over 3g and 4g
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah, but I was hoping to manipulate the native capability. It seems silly to use a 3rd party app for something the phone does already.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Session Initiation Protocol

If you have a standards-compliant VoIP device/system, then odds are very high that it either is running over SIP or at least supports it. Our office phones here at work operate over SIP to our in-house VoIP server which then goes over our internet connection to our VoIP provider, who then translates that internet data into voice data over phone lines.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's an interesting read although it's not exactly an answer to anybody's question.


----------



## uberg33k (Jul 13, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Session Initiation Protocol
> 
> If you have a standards-compliant VoIP device/system, then odds are very high that it either is running over SIP or at least supports it. Our office phones here at work operate over SIP to our in-house VoIP server which then goes over our internet connection to our VoIP provider, who then translates that internet data into voice data over phone lines.





Jaxidian said:


> Here's an interesting read although it's not exactly an answer to anybody's question.


I think you told him way more than he ever wanted to know 

If you follow the update to the article in the second link ...



> The native SIP client also only works over Wifi


Dang it. Why would Google do that? I guess it answers my question though. Does anyone bake 3G/4G SIP into their ROM or is it only a 3rd party app option?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

uberg33k said:


> I think you told him way more than he ever wanted to know
> 
> If you follow the update to the article in the second link ...
> 
> Dang it. Why would Google do that? I guess it answers my question though. Does anyone bake 3G/4G SIP into their ROM or is it only a 3rd party app option?


Sounds like something that should be fairly "easy" to "fix" in an AOSP-based ROM. Hit up the CM7 and OMFGB folks with a request to find that code and enable this functionality over any connection type.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

uberg33k said:


> Session Initiated Protocol, but like gsxraddict said, it's basically voice over IP. If you have a SIP gateway service, such as SIP Sorcery, you could use Google Voice to place and receive all phone calls.
> 
> Yeah, but I was hoping to manipulate the native capability. It seems silly to use a 3rd party app for something the phone does already.


True. Plus I have grooveip and people complain about feedback so its definitely not flawless.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

I've tried SIPdroid, I've tried grooveip but the fact of the matter is that there is no QoS (Quality of Service - voice packets need to arrive in order and take first priority over data) on the internet and thus you will have issues with jitter and delay, missed chunks of conversations, dropped calls.


----------



## jimnutt (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm.. I could have sworn I've used the native AOSP SIP client on 3G/4G under CM7. It sucks battery pretty hard though if you want to accept incoming calls.


----------

